# libfam



## jotawski (Jul 17, 2010)

hi sirs,

apologized me for disturbing the forums again but i have just noticed this error when linux-firefox-devel is launched

```
[~] % libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
Failed to load module: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgiofam.so
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /home/pirat/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so 
[/home/pirat/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: ELF file OS ABI invalid]
```
libgiofam is in /usr/local/lib/gio/modules .  so how to instruct libfam to load the module from that place.

many thanks in advanced.


----------



## jamie (Aug 6, 2010)

It is trying to load from that place.

But it's failing because libgiofam needs to load libfam, and that doesn't exist

http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3/sta...edora_10/com/gamin-0.1.9-6.fc10.i386.rpm.html

ftp://ftp.sunet.se/pub/Linux/distri.../i386/os/Packages/gamin-0.1.9-6.fc10.i386.rpm

If you install that rpm into /compat/linux it works again.

There should be a port/dependency on this but there isn't one, try contacting the emulation team:

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-emulation


----------



## jamie (Aug 6, 2010)

Incidently, it's not /usr/lib/....

it's /compat/linux/usr/lib.....

the linux calls automatically and invisibly have "/compat/linux" prefixed to the filename by the freebsd linux emulator


----------

